# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Me and Lee snuck out on a 2 boat trip on friday. The goal was yf and the idea was to run long. Got about 30 miles out and it was pretty rough so he headed off to try a shrimper and I went by a rig to see if there was anything going on. No bites on the shrimper but first pass by the rig and I had a solid hookup on a purple diving bait. Woohoo caught my first wahoo of the winter season. After that is was just rediculous. I think I doubled up like 4 straight times with everything being 40-60 pounds. 

there were also some yf hanging around and I caught 4 of them on yozuri bonitos. All of them were about 20 pounds. Lee had spent most of the morning trying every other rig in the gulf with no success so I left my rig and told him to wait a little while and they would start biting again. Sure enough he went over there and boxed three wahoo and 8 yf. 

I tried some other rigs as well and there was only one holding fish that I found and it was the first one. It was also slapass loaded with hardtails and baby bonitos.

Looks like a good start to the winter season. 

I ended up the day with 12 wahoo and 4 yf.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...the run is on!!! great catch captain.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report Eddie!!! Those are some stud wahoo!! 

WayneO


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats whatI call a wahoo ass whoopin' right there. Not only did you get a mess of them but the average size is also very impressive. Great job!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job on the Wahoo. Thats the report we have been waiting for.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

A great trip Capt Eddie. I saw it Friday Night when I was in Venice. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report. That's about the best load of hoo I have ever seen. We have caught them in the 137# range off St. Augustinebut never that many at one time. That's the kind of catch we live for. :bowdownGene


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *recess (12/23/2008)* We have caught them in the 137# range off St. Augustine



137# wahoo? damn


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Great trip Eddie. May have to make a run over that way but i'll just drive the boat and yall catch the fish. Damn back!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

:clap:hungrynice mess!


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

> *recess (12/23/2008)*Thanks for the report. That's about the best load of hoo I have ever seen. We have caught them in the 137# range off St. Augustinebut never that many at one time. That's the kind of catch we live for. :bowdownGene


137 # Amazing, esp. since the FL. record is 139 lbs...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *bonita dan (12/23/2008)*Great trip Eddie. May have to make a run over that way but i'll just drive the boat and yall catch the fish. Damn back!




Wahooooooooooo! Googan Dan I think youd get a BUI for that..oke


----------

